# Trivia 9/25



## luckytrim (Sep 25, 2018)

trivia 9/25
DID YOU KNOW...
In 2011, 27 baby American baby girls were named  Khaleesi.
It means 'Queen' in a fictional language from 'Game of  Thrones' .

1. After the Civil War Battle of Fort Donelson, General Grant  was given a
nickname by the Northern press that would stick with him  throughout the rest
of the war. What did the press say the initials 'U.S.' stood  for in Grant's
name?
2. Artemis is usually associated with what celestial  body(s)?
3. The name of this gas comes from Greek for  "water-former."
4. There are 12 major Gods in Greek Mythology ; Name six to  get credit...
(Bonus; Name all 12...)
5. The Winter Palace in St Petersburg, Russia, is part of what  museum?
6. If you wanted to see a toucan in the wild, which continent  would you want 
to go to ?
7. Can you name the two male leads in "The Cable Guy"  ?
8. Name the children's author, who wrote "Matilda" and  "George's Marvellous 
Medicine"...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Wolves have the highest kill rate of all of earth’s land  predators at 85%.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Unconditional Surrender'
2. the Moon
3. Hydrogen
4. Zeus, Hera, Poseidon, Demeter, Athena, Hestia, Apollo,  Artemis, Ares, 
Aphrodite, Hephaestus and Hermes.
5. the Hermitage
6. Central or South America
7. Jim Carrey and Mathew Broderick
8. Roald Dahl

CRAP !!
That 85% kill rate I mentioned is the highest, that’s true.   But it’s Africa’s
wild dog that achieves it, not lions, not cheetahs and not  wolves.
Lions get just 17 to 19 %, Tigers and polar bears get just  10%, and wolves,
14%. Feral domestic cats achieve 32%, leopards about 14%,  while peregrine
falcons record a success rate of 47%.


----------

